# Chinese Barbecued Pork Tenders



## Robt (Jun 19, 2004)

I have used recipes simalar to this  to make BBQ pork:  http://www.epicurious.com/run/recip...keyword=barbecue+pork&queryType=and&x=19&y=12

{ pardon, I know there must be a way to link without all that garbage in the page- I don't know it}  .

My question is that I read somewhere that the red color on REAL Chinese BBQ pork is actually "went yeast" although it could be the red from smoking to my mind.  I know of went yeast only that something named that exists.  Can anyone direct me to a more authentic source of info about went yeast and\or its role in chinese cooking.  Nothing in my cook book collection addresses this.

Thanks
Robert Collins


----------



## Raine (Jun 19, 2004)

Smoking will give meat a smoke ring, but it will not be red and all the way thru like chinese bbq ribs.

Smoke ring:


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2004)

Robert,

I always heard this referred to as "red cooking" - it's a Chinese method of cooking wherein the chicken is braised in a dark soy sauce mixture thereby resulting in a reddish brown tinge and here is a great recipe and example of it (it doesn't have to do with a smoke ring though since this is not a smoked item).

Red Cooked Chicken


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

the red is just an accessory used in most resturants as a type of red powder to make it "look better" and the red powder works like msg as a flavor enhancer. well this is what i see in most resturants. Some people use red food coloring. When i cook the pork at home it tastes the same with and without the red.


----------

